# MMI Connect - a few questions



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

My three SIM card finally arrived so I simply put it into the car and the connect services such as fuel, train times etc all now come on the screen so now for the no doubt silly questions.

I'm assuming I don't need to enter any details here as the sim is not protected by a password:


I noticed on the MMI connect app that it was saying no connection to vehicle and within settings wouldn't let me connect a device:






From a quick read of the manual it seems this actually relates to the wifi-hotpost - is that correct?

I then when into wifi settings within the telephone menu and connected as per the manual and the MMI then said connected both on the app and within the car menu. If I'm reading it correctly this would be used to connect up to 8 devices within the car to effectively use the data from the car sim?

I have turned it back off for now and wanted to check that Im not missing any functionality by having it this way?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

with a 3 sim you are correct, set up is automatic and you do not need to enter any password information.
your 2nd picture shows your phone is connected to your house wifi and not the cars hotspot.
Hotspot is using the cars sim card to provide wifi for the cars occupants. 
Hotspot and client will use your phones sim card to create a connecting instead of the cars sim. This will be greyed out and inactive whilst your sim card is inserted into the MMI. If you want to use your phones personal hotspot you will need to remove the sim.
If memory serves me right I think you need to use a PC to create and log into 'My Audi' then generate a pin code for the app to work in the car with the phone. Audi connect on the web will state this service is active and a green fan will show the app is linked to the car.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for replying Matrix, it sounds like I have it set up as I want it based on what you say above.

The app appears to be connected to the car now as I previously created an account and I was able to send a route to the car from my phone today. I'm yet to get in the car to see what happens.

I can also now check my cars location on a map within the app.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

According to the Audi Connect guide, you can do stuff like remote locking/unlocking, aircon control, vehicle info/status etc. from the audi connect iphone app - but I can't see how/where. I always get the 'No connection to vehicle possible' message unless I'm in the car and power is on.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> Thanks for replying Matrix, it sounds like I have it set up as I want it based on what you say above.
> 
> The app appears to be connected to the car now as I previously created an account and I was able to send a route to the car from my phone today. I'm yet to get in the car to see what happens.
> 
> I can also now check my cars location on a map within the app.


Interesting that you sent a route to the car, did you do that with Google maps? Also where about did you pick it up from in the MMI?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> Thanks for replying Matrix, it sounds like I have it set up as I want it based on what you say above.
> 
> The app appears to be connected to the car now as I previously created an account and I was able to send a route to the car from my phone today. I'm yet to get in the car to see what happens.
> 
> I can also now check my cars location on a map within the app.


Did you manage to send a "route" to the car or was it just a destination from Google maps or myAudi Destinations? AFAIK you might be able to send a route using myAudi Special Destinations but I can't access that.



keithS said:


> According to the Audi Connect guide, you can do stuff like remote locking/unlocking, aircon control, vehicle info/status etc. from the audi connect iphone app - but I can't see how/where. I always get the 'No connection to vehicle possible' message unless I'm in the car and power is on.


That Audi guide relates to a range of models. I think those kind of functions only relate to models like the A4, A5 and A7 etc. and not the TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Correct, none of those features work on the TT.

The bottom one is when you are in range of the car. So if you are not sat in the car or close by with the car on you wont be able to connect, thats normal.

On the bottom picture, this happens when you have not connected your phone to the cars wifi.
Phone needs to connect in order to use those services (i.e. stream).


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Mines very random, sometimes it connects sometimes it doesn't, I've worked out I have to have both the mmi app open and then click Audi connect on the car then everything seems to work, otherwise they don't talk to each other. Which I guess makes sense but I wish it would be automatic like house wifi etc as I just leave the mmi app open all the time.

Which sim did you get, and I'm interested to know what kind of data amount the car uses?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

steamcake said:


> Which sim did you get, and I'm interested to know what kind of data amount the car uses?


Following the advice of another thread on here, I picked up a 12 month PAYG Three SIM for £27.15

As I don't have the car yet, I don't know how much it (or I) will be using. But went with the above because:
a) The 12GB is valid for 12 months,
b) There is no monthly usage allowance, so even if you find yourself eating through 2GB a month it's not really a problem,
c) When it runs out advice is just to buy another (instead of topping up).

I suspect that usage depends a lot on how much you use the car, and what service you use (e.g. always use Google maps or always use the built-in maps). As such what anyone else reports as usage is probably not very relevant. The above seemed a good starting point for me while I evaluate the service and how much I use.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Correct, none of those features work on the TT.


That's a pity. It makes the app almost useless, even a cheap Vauxhall can do better than that.


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> Following the advice of another thread on here, I picked up a 12 month PAYG Three SIM for £27.15


Slightly cheaper from here: 12 month PAYG 3 Sim for £23.95

They can take 2-3 days to arrive.

My current one has been in the car since 26/6/16 and I've got 1.5gb of data left which surprises me as I stream quite a lot of music with Napster.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> I suspect that usage depends a lot on how much you use the car, and what service you use (e.g. always use Google maps or always use the built-in maps). As such what anyone else reports as usage is probably not very relevant. The above seemed a good starting point for me while I evaluate the service and how much I use.


Google earth and all the other Services use very little data. Much less than 1GB / month, no matter how much you drive. Also Google caches its data so it doesn't need to download it again when you go the same way. 
I find it's music streaming that eats up most of my data.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

mustremembermylogin said:


> Slightly cheaper from here: 12 month PAYG 3 Sim for £23.95


Now you tell me... :wink: 
But then in signing the paperwork yesterday I was given some extra deposit contribution that wasn't available when I ordered - so I guess I can afford it.



> They can take 2-3 days to arrive.


If only our cars were as quick...  
Still no news on your then?



> My current one has been in the car since 26/6/16 and I've got 1.5gb of data left which surprises me as I stream quite a lot of music with Napster.


Well, doesn't look like I'll be running low then. Good to know.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Correct, none of those features work on the TT.
> 
> The bottom one is when you are in range of the car. So if you are not sat in the car or close by with the car on you wont be able to connect, thats normal.
> 
> ...


Does that mean the phone would be using the cars sim effectively? I was in the car when it wasn't showing as connected but it did change when I turned the wifi on

When you say stream the services, what do you mean, can you give me an example of something?

Cheers


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Edinburra said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for replying Matrix, it sounds like I have it set up as I want it based on what you say above.
> ...


On the MMI app under navigation I went to My Audi destination and typed in an address and hit send, it said successfully sent to the car. However when I got in the car last night although I didn't go into the nav it done bugger all so I assume as has been mentioned on this thread that it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> When you say stream the services, what do you mean, can you give me an example of something?
> 
> Cheers


I use my Connect services to play various internet radio stations. I have my IPhone calendar that I check frequently and I have programmed a few RSS News feeds other than the standard ones. I don't bother with Twitter or Napster or anything like that. Find my car is a cool feature but on the whole the connect services are pretty poor compared to some of the features that other cars get.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Matrix said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > When you say stream the services, what do you mean, can you give me an example of something?
> ...


So without having the wifi section turned on that won't work using the cars sim? I don't think I need it anyway as I barely know how to work it as is without complicating things further


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


Having sent the destination to your car you have to go to Nav and open Enter Destination > click Left button and select myAudi Destinations and your new address should be in that list. 
Same procedure if you send a destination to your car from Google maps or the myAudi web site. Works fine once you get the hang of it.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah ok, thanks for clarifying I'll give that a go Friday morning


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

mustremembermylogin said:


> My current one has been in the car since 26/6/16 and I've got 1.5gb of data left which surprises me as I stream quite a lot of music with Napster.


Where can you see how much of the quota you have left?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> Where can you see how much of the quota you have left?


I think you can register it online at Three, and then check there.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

pcbbc said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you see how much of the quota you have left?
> ...


says on the car how much you've used in one of the menu's, it's in the connections menu i believe

cheers

migzy


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

KevC said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> > My current one has been in the car since 26/6/16 and I've got 1.5gb of data left which surprises me as I stream quite a lot of music with Napster.
> ...


Data connection settings/usage meter


----------



## mustremembermylogin (Sep 17, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> Now you tell me... :wink:


If you'd asked me I'd have told you :wink:



pcbbc said:


> But then in signing the paperwork yesterday I was given some extra deposit contribution that wasn't available when I ordered - so I guess I can afford it.


Interesting.... Let me see what my dealer can offer...



pcbbc said:


> If only our cars were as quick...
> Still no news on your then?


Nothing as yet :?



KevC said:


> mustremembermylogin said:
> 
> 
> > My current one has been in the car since 26/6/16 and I've got 1.5gb of data left which surprises me as I stream quite a lot of music with Napster.
> ...


If you register the sim, you can check available data online...



migzy said:



> says on the car how much you've used in one of the menu's, it's in the connections menu i believe
> 
> cheers
> 
> migzy





Matrix said:


> Data connection settings/usage meter


Thanks for this - an alternative I never knew about...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

mustremembermylogin said:


> Interesting.... Let me see what my dealer can offer...


May not be applicable to everyone, and probably depends when you ordered and what you got in the first place. I did have a verbal agreement, as an incentive/condition of placing order back in September, that I'd get the best deal of either what was on offer at the time or the next quarter (or maybe this quarter it seems). So not really sure if the extra DC came under that, or would have been offered anyway?



> Nothing as yet :?


Oh dear :? 
Mine changed to order status 70 this morning, which is arrived contact dealer to arrange collection. Odd of course, because it's been there since Friday and collection already arranged.... :roll:



Matrix said:


> Data connection settings/usage meter


Great, very useful, thanks.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Matrix said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > mustremembermylogin said:
> ...


Excellent, thanks.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> On the MMI app under navigation I went to My Audi destination and typed in an address and hit send, it said successfully sent to the car. However when I got in the car last night although I didn't go into the nav it done bugger all so I assume as has been mentioned on this thread that it doesn't do anything.


Having sent the destination to your car you have to go to Nav and open Enter Destination > click Left button and select myAudi Destinations and your new address should be in that list. 
Same procedure if you send a destination to your car from Google maps or the myAudi web site. Works fine once you get the hang of it.[/quote]

That didn't appear to work for me, on clicking the left button I'm not seeing a my Audi destination option :?

No idea what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you linked the car to your google account?

Should see this on myaudi


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

No I haven't, so I guess that's my issue! I think I'll just stick to good old fashioned typing the post code into the nav :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> No I haven't, so I guess that's my issue! I think I'll just stick to good old fashioned typing the post code into the nav :lol:


Come on don't let this thing beat you. Ya Luddite LOL

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > No I haven't, so I guess that's my issue! I think I'll just stick to good old fashioned typing the post code into the nav :lol:
> ...


 :lol: when I get a chance I'll have another go at it, I don't have a google account so that's my starting point!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

My SIM card will expire this month and I have been underwhelmed by the current three sim I have. It has never connected to 4g from the day I installed it so are there any other recommendations that are price comparable out there?


----------

